# BK Monolith



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

After an hour or so of messing about here are the results from rew,

Before eq :










and after:










I did boost the 20hz a bit, but not much, i also measured over 103db at 20hz before i got any extra noise (although the driver didnt look like it was botteming, no "quacking" noise, just a buzz). If i want to go louder i have a second set of filters without the boost at 20hz.

I also found to get a nice room curve, all i have to do is up the volume to the sub in the reciver a few db, nice and easy.

very pleased with the graphs, just need to give it a good listen.

edd


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I also found to get a nice room curve, all i have to do is up the volume to the sub in the reciver a few db


Actually, it would be better to up the volume on the subwoofer amplifier and leave the input level to the BFD the same. There is an increased chance of clipping (in the BFD) by increasing the level to the BFD, particularly if you added gain filters. On the other hand, your sub amp likely has lots of spare headroom to give up.

brucek


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

ill re phrase, i turn the 5 speakers down a few db in the amp so the sub actualy stays at the same level.

I will program another set of filters with the room curve when i can be bothered, i quite like the sound equed flat.

edd


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice job edd!


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

compared to my last sub it seems to respond to eq very well. when REW generated the filters i edited them manulaly to get the corrected line as close as i could, i think it took 5 or so filters, plus the 20hz boost. When i ran the second sweep it was spot on, so it actualy only took 10 mins. isnt REW great.

the only problem i have now is a HUGE (12db) peak at 200hz, and a few other issues which arnt to noticable. Im very temped by a deq2496 just to play with full range eq, if enjoythemusic like them , they are probably pretty good.


edd


----------

